# Rain, Rain, Go Away!



## creekhunter (Sep 28, 2004)

A good part of my farm is flooded from Tropical Storm Jeanne. We don't need any more rain for a few weeks. Hopefully, the creeks will get back within their banks before gun season starts.


----------



## mpowell (Sep 28, 2004)

no doubt there's going to be some areas of our hunting club even more underwater than before.  of course, you can climb up near the bottoms full of water and here the deer coming for hundreds of yards in the water!


----------



## HT2 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Creek.....*

I hear ya man.....

I traveled through Valdosta while that "depression" was right over ya'll......

Man, you talkin' bout the rain!!!!!!!!!!!    

I ain't never, ever, ever been so wet while workin'......

Glad that thang is headed north.........  

Hope everything is well for ya'll in Lowndes County and surrounding areas......


----------



## Whitetailer (Sep 28, 2004)

*Welcome back Allen*

I travled from the Keys to my Alapaha River lease last Thursday and managed to plant three plots.  The water was down then, but I knew it would come back up.  I drove home Sat. evening and it got a litle dicey down in S. Fla.  If you do not mind I will give you a call in a week or so to get a water report from you.

              Russ aka Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Sep 28, 2004)

*Thankful for a beautiful day!*

Thankfully we've had a beautiful day in Valdosta! The skys were mostly blue and best of all, NO RAIN! 

Whitetailer, I sure hope your plots were able to stand the downpour. I'm telling you, I've never seen so much water in this area. I've got about 60-acres under water. One of my bridges across a small creek washed out. The larger creek looked like a large raging river. It was way out of the banks. I'm afraid I may have lost nearly all of my Imperial Whitetail Clover. It was a foot under water. We had state highways under water.

Feel free to call anytime. I'll keep a close eye on the water levels.


----------



## Whitetailer (Sep 29, 2004)

*creekhunter*

One of my members is up now to try to bowhunt.  Have not heard from him yet....   Last week the water went down nicely and if it does so again we will be OK.

                                           Whitetailer


I HOPE - I HOPE- I HOPE.........


----------



## klow53 (Oct 13, 2004)

hey creek hunter just saw your post after the storm, are you on the 125 just North Of Moody. We had the same Bridge washed out and closed the road after the storm.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep, I'm on 125. Which bridge did you see washed-out? The one I was referring to is actually on my farm.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 14, 2004)

it would be the one between Ray city and tri-county/walkers crossing. I guess about 2 miles north of 122 &125 4 way there is a big huge field with a creek on the edge of a stand of pines on the west side of the rd. I always look there cuz it looks like a good place to spot deer, I seen a few up there. Anyways that creek was in bad shape after the storms they fixed it and then it got messed up again after Jeanne.   On another note how have the deer been movin your area? I been huntin Grand bay & Bullard Creek. I seen a few but no big sign, or significant movement, seems real slow around here to me.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Deer Movement*

klow53:

Yep, I know which bridge you're talking about now and yes, I've seen deer there before.

I've purposely stayed out of my woods, cause I don't want to spook them. We mostly hunt out of permanent stands. I haven't seen any deer in the fields, but I really haven't been looking very hard. We've been so busy cleaning-up after the hurricanes and planting food plots, that we haven't had any spare time to watch for them. We know they are coming into the fields, though I suspect they are mostly nocturnal right now. It looks like cattle have been tromping through them, and we don't have any cattle. 

They always get a little braver close to the rut, when they start checking their scrapes along the edges of the fileds, which they haven't made yet. I have seen lots of tracks around and under the licking limbs, where they normally make their scrapes. 

Good luck Saturday. Let us know what you see and I'll do the same.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 15, 2004)

will do I am glad to here I am not the only one with nocturnal deer. I have some land behind my house I can hunt on. Deer tracks every where, looks like herds of them....but never seen a one in the light. The guy across the field says he sees them in their at 3 or 4 in the morning, and theyre gone by day light. I hope they move a bit more in the day with the rut and cool weather. Goodluck tomorow.


----------

